# Bambino with unpressurised basket - dose



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I think there's a few of us with bambino's and BE unpressurised baskets now, just had delivery of mine.

Was wondering what dose people are using for the 2 cup single wall basket? I don't want to use the razor, I want to weigh in like I've always done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

With my Bambino I use the single cup single wall BE basket every day 9,5 -10,5g. But I did some experiments with the double cup single wall basket as well. I initially tried to go as low as possible on dose (down to 12-14g), but below 16g I had to grind too fine and the taste was bitter and shots difficult to make consistent. Between 17g and 19g the shots were OK as taste, but a bit too strong for me. If you want I can repeat and share video?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks pal - I've settled on that too.

18g seems best for most beans with some darker roasted stuff nearer to 17g

Getting used to a 54mm deep basket after years with a vst 58mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I'm using a 17g dose in a double single wall basket and aim for 1:2 ratio. Vary it slightly depending what beans I'm using.


----------



## Steveo (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi are you guys using the factory setting for shot timing or doing it manually ? Iam struggling to get 2oz on the factory setting. I can get nearly 1.5oz if i dial down the grind and use 16g of coffee.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've set the double shot to as long as possible and then just weigh out - I stop the shot manually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveo (Dec 14, 2019)

?


----------



## Vaughny (Jun 17, 2020)

I know this post is a little old now but has anyone had any luck recently tracking down a dual cup single wall basket for a sage bambino plus?

I am getting ok results with my machine but having had it now for a couple of months I am wanting more control... next a new grinder needed!


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Just on subject of dosing with bambino 2 cup single wall. Is it better to dose with 18g and tamp less or 20g and tamp more, assuming a 2:1 ratio? Thoughts? What would be the logic on expected output?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've found that basket needs a consistent height to pull nicely and not get sucked up against the shower screen after the shot.

With my beans it's usually 18g or 19g depending on the bean - I get a sense when tamping if the puck has squashed in too far and adjust dose for next time.

So far I've never had to dose over 19g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've found that basket needs a consistent height to pull nicely and not get sucked up against the shower screen after the shot.
> 
> With my beans it's usually 18g or 19g depending on the bean - I get a sense when tamping if the puck has squashed in too far and adjust dose for next time.
> 
> ...


 I find most decaf I use sticks to the shower screen, I also love it when a molten puck then drops on your hand as you realise it's not in the portafilter. Most caffeinated pucks stay where they are supposed to, I have my Push tamper set to 7mm like the razor dosing tool and vary the dose by eye, current bean is 18.5g and could probably go to 19g. When I go more than 7mm on the push I get the puck resisting and that can sometimes make for uneven pucks.


----------

